
An open source email campaign management tool for nonprofits - febin
https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/mail-for-good
======
thesehands
I've always wondered what the deliverability of mail is that gets sent out
from homespun servers with setups like this? I've always assumed it would
mostly all end up in spam folders but genuinely curious if anyone has any
experience.

~~~
nickjj
It uses Amazon SES as the mail back-end. In other words, Amazon is dealing
with the logistics of sending the mails.

~~~
chrisutz
And Amazon is pretty aggressive and proactive about spam - if the bounce rate
is high (<10%) the SES account gets suspended or shut down, so Amazon servers
are not likely to end up on any ISPs black lists.

------
fairpx
This is really fantastic. Do you guys need help with UI? I recently posted
this
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15257303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15257303)]
where want to help OSS with UI design. You can view some of our work in my
bio. This are really the types of projects we want to support, so feel free to
reach out.

One of the main things is to try and make it look less like a standard
bootstrap theme, and more like something that can measure with software like
Mailchimp and the likes. All the way from branding to the tiniest of details.

~~~
quincyla
Thanks for the heads-up on Twitter that someone submitted this to HN. Yes -
we'd welcome your help improving the UI. We have a Gitter room:
[https://gitter.im/freecodecamp/mail-for-
good](https://gitter.im/freecodecamp/mail-for-good) and introduce yourself.

------
chrisutz
Can't beat free of course, but there are some commercial services that use
Amazon SES and are significantly cheaper than market leaders.

BigMailer.io - free tier up to 5K contacts, then $1 per 1K contacts. Features:
built-in multi-brand management, support for multiple opt-ins (interest
lists), segmentation, signup forms, support for GA tracking, list suppression.
On roadmap: AB testing, automation, support for transactional emails (so all
your emails are in 1 place). [https://www.bigmailer.io/blog/bigmailer-email-
marketing-soft...](https://www.bigmailer.io/blog/bigmailer-email-marketing-
software-features/)

Anyone who mentions NewsHacker post after account setup will get lifetime 20%
discount.

------
godzillabrennus
I like that it's open source but frankly Sendy is so cheap that I can't see a
big need for this.

[https://sendy.co](https://sendy.co)

~~~
webbie917
You would need to have a really big email list to justify maintaining your own
server with either open source software or Sendy, which I realize isn't a big
deal for developers but you gotta figure your time isn't free, right?

If your list is small-ish, I would suggest to go with a hosted solution like
[http://BigMailer.io](http://BigMailer.io) or other similar providers
depending on your feature needs.

------
daenney
Both local and AWS deployment guides mention needing to get a Google API key,
but not what for. I'm guessing it's for this bullet point:

> Track bounce rate and other standard metrics. You can also insert tracking
> pixels and unsubcribe links a click of a button.

~~~
ameliaquining
No, it's because the app uses Google Accounts for authentication.

------
nickjj
Are there any plans to set up auto-responders or do tag based lists?

~~~
quincyla
If you create a GitHub issue asking for this and explaining the use cases
involved, then sure - we can look into creating this.
[https://www.github.com/freecodecamp/mail-for-
good/issues/new](https://www.github.com/freecodecamp/mail-for-good/issues/new)

~~~
nickjj
Done. I opened 2 issues:

Auto-responders: [https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/mail-for-
good/issues/196](https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/mail-for-good/issues/196)

Tagging: [https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/mail-for-
good/issues/197](https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/mail-for-good/issues/197)

